
Py-Videocore: Python Library for GPGPU on Raspberry Pi - matsuu
https://github.com/nineties/py-videocore
======
lovelearning
All the GPGPU projects on the Pi seem to be centered around low level assembly
language for the Videocore. Are there any technical reasons why there are no
higher level C/C++ abstractions?

~~~
infamouscow
I think C/C++ programmers are more pragmatic than the typical Python/Ruby
programmer in that their highest priority is the program works (typically
performance is important). If the code is nice that's just a bonus.

~~~
ianamartin
I probably shouldn't bother replying to this. But I am curious about what
leads a person to paint with such broad strokes.

I've intentionally chosen a job that is mostly Python. Because while I am
aware that it has some flaws or trade offs or whatever you want to call them,
it's a language that -- first and foremost -- allows me to write _programs
that work._

The fact that I find the language aesthetically pleasing is a bonus. When I
run into situations where Python isn't good enough, then I drop down into C
and do things there.

I'm new enough at being a developer that I'm willing to understand that there
are things I may be missing out on coming from a self-taught background that
started with SQL and then moved to C# and eventually Python, and then
sometimes C when needed.

I'm also open to the idea that a person's language of choice indicates
something about their personality characteristics in the same way that you can
guess a little about a person based on which instrument they play in an
orchestra or a band.

But is there really anything you can say about what I'm reading in your
comment as 'rigor' based on that?

------
mastazi
In the requirements it says Python 2.7, does it mean 2.7.x (hence no python 3
support) or "2.7 or newer" (hence with python 3 support)?

~~~
aexaey
python3 is supported:

[https://github.com/nineties/py-
videocore/commit/7b192779e844...](https://github.com/nineties/py-
videocore/commit/7b192779e8442878f4341abcd9abd8af9243b847)

~~~
mastazi
Oh that's very cool, thanks for the clarification!

------
superfunc
Cool project. Small rant; can we please stop titling our libraries with the
language extension as a portion?

~~~
frankling_
Who's "we"?

~~~
superfunc
I tend to see it a lot in python, go and rust as of late.

~~~
pekk
It is largely because the package namespace is polluted, so the name you want
is never available.

